# Vibration through the steering wheel at 80-85mph



## gti16v_boy (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi, just to let you all know about my recent wheel balancing issue...

Had my new TTS 3 months now and after running it in for 1200 miles I began to have some fun and notice that there was slight vibration through the steering wheel between 80-85 mph - was ok below and above this speed.

I took it to the dealer to check it out. They took all 4 wheels off and found each wheel 10-15g out of balance! All wheels were subsequently re balanced and on testing out the car afterwards it is now perfect with no vibration at any speed.

It just goes to show that even on a brand new car you can get issues like this!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine seem to be fine - no vibration at any speed.

The TTshop suggested that there may be similar issues with suspension alignment from new. More difficult to detect and, potentially even more problematic.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have the same problem - just had all 4 wheels checked and all are in balance.

What alignment/suspension issues would you look at? Is it more likely to be a wheel balancing issue if you can "drive through" the vibration - which I can?

Steve


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

This is the TTshop comment:



thettshop said:


> Before any suspension work was carried out, Shaun decided to read the alignment on the TTRS as it came out from factory, to see if was we suspected was true. The front toe was out of range enough to cause adverse yre wear, poor handling and even lower mpg!! It hits home how important it is to get a cars alignment checked, if a brand new car is out of range, imagine what a 3+ year old car is like. You can spend all the money you wish on a car and handling mods, however if it is not set up right.....


Miss-alignment won't cause vibration. Have you tried swapping wheels front to back? Definitely sounds like a ballance problem.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

gti16v_boy said:


> Hi, just to let you all know about my recent wheel balancing issue...
> 
> Had my new TTS 3 months now and after running it in for 1200 miles I began to have some fun and notice that there was slight vibration through the steering wheel between 80-85 mph - was ok below and above this speed.
> 
> ...


Ive got the same issue with my TTS. It's still under warranty so should the dealer sort this at no cost?


----------



## ramborami (Aug 1, 2009)

JPM said:


> Ive got the same issue with my TTS. It's still under warranty so should the dealer sort this at no cost?


If you've had your car for more than a few months without any complaints, then they will charge you.

Your wheels could be out of balance or alignment due to hitting pot-holes or regular wear-and-tear, so its usually not covered under warranty. Could also be a bent wheel... good luck!


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I still have vibration issues. Should I take it to the stealers or to a tyre shop? Anyone know a place with the road-force balancing machine in Scotland?


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I had the same sort of problem with vibration. It never got sorted after 5 attempts at the stealers. :?


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I tried and failed to get my vibration issue sorted for 18 months - In the end Audi bought the car back off me :?

Just out of interest have you all got Quattro versions???


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hmm...I just saw on Rogue's post (about his paint problems) the dealer commenting that vibrations above 70mph are due to tyre wear??? That's a bit odd don't u think? I have a TTS by the way. I'm off to another tyre place for another wheel balance I think.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

gti16v_boy said:


> Hi, just to let you all know about my recent wheel balancing issue...
> 
> Had my new TTS 3 months now and after running it in for 1200 miles I began to have some fun and notice that there was slight vibration through the steering wheel between 80-85 mph - was ok below and above this speed.
> 
> ...


Good to hear the dealer resolved it so well.

My first set (from new) were perfectly balanced. 10/10 to Audi.

However, my second set of wheels/tyres must be a little bit out and I do have a hint of vibration at 65mph.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I got this for what seems to be the first time this morning coming into work on my TTS - again at just over 80 when I was speeding up to overtake.

I recently changed the wheels round (front to back) and I'm pretty sure I wasn't getting this before. Sounds like the balancing was never right at the back but not fixed.


----------



## bartez - tts (Aug 17, 2010)

everytime i have new tyres i get the car alligned, allignment can be knocked out by somethings as little as a pot hole.. so always worth getting alligned and balanced at the same time.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

steem21 said:


> I still have vibration issues. Should I take it to the stealers or to a tyre shop? Anyone know a place with the road-force balancing machine in Scotland?


I had my alignment done today and the left rear was slightly toe out. Hasn't sorted the vibration but is one less thing to sort out. I want to get the balancing checked next but not at Audi. Let us know if you find a decent outfit in the central belt for a wheel balance.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

JPM,

I still haven't any joy by going back to the tyre fitters to look at the balancing. They re-balanced the offside front and it's still wobbling at about 85mph.

I'll take it into the stealers and then off for an alignment. The tyre chap at audi said that it takes weights on both sides of the wheel to get it right. No use in putting weights just on the rim behind the spokes. It needs to be balanced with weights on the innermost aspect of the rim. We will see. I'll report back.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Interesting reading through the posts, my car is coming up to 3 years old so I will get the alignment check carried out. I am not having any problems with vibration, but I did notice some uneven tyre wear when I replaced the rubber a few weeks ago.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

steem21 said:


> JPM,
> 
> I still haven't any joy by going back to the tyre fitters to look at the balancing. They re-balanced the offside front and it's still wobbling at about 85mph.
> 
> I'll take it into the stealers and then off for an alignment. The tyre chap at audi said that it takes weights on both sides of the wheel to get it right. No use in putting weights just on the rim behind the spokes. It needs to be balanced with weights on the innermost aspect of the rim. We will see. I'll report back.


Did they use one of these http://www.hunter.com/balancer/index.cfm

Meant to be the best...

http://www.pro-align.co.uk/products/bal ... ancers.htm


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've tried to find a tyre fitter with a hunter wheel balancer before...and failed miserably. I'm not sure what the Audi boys use in Glasgow but will let you know if they sort the problem.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't get the link to post but found a list of centres with the Hunters kit. I might take a punt on Premier Tyres (Hamilton)
_
The GSP9700 solves vibration problems balancing can't fix. The NEW StraightTrak LFM feature also solves alignment related tire pull problems that wheel aligners cannot fix.

The below listed companies, to the best of our knowledge, provide services to the public. It is advised to make a call ahead of any visit to discuss your requirements. PLEASE NOTE: AlignMyCar does not recommend any of these companies, we can only list the companies that operate the GSP9700. The list is in alphabetical order and not in any order of preference.
Company Name

Town, County

Telephone Number
A&A Tyre Services Cardiff, South Glamorgan, CF11 8AT 02920 371808
Bentley Cardiff Cardiff, South Glamorgan, CF11 8TT 02920 347950
Bentley Edinburgh Edinburgh, EH15 3HR 0131 549 8283
Bentley Kent Service Centre Sevenoaks, Kent, TN13 2TL 01732 456300
Bentley Newcastle Newcastle, NE28 9ND 0191 259 8155
Bentley Norwich Norwich, NR3 3AR 01603 219955
Bentley Pangbourne Reading, RG8 7AN 01189 766363
BMTR Birmingham, B42 1TU 0121 331 1122
Broughtons of Cheltenham Cheltenham, GL51 9SQ 01242 515374
Broughtons of Surrey Byfleet, KT14 7JU 01932 359600
Buckley Tyre Services Buckley, Flintshire, CH7 3AE	01244 544575
College Tyres Greenford, Middlesex, UB6 7DH 0208 991 2163
Eden Tyre Sales Ltd Derby, Derbyshire, DE21 4AP 01332 342005
Elite Direct.Com Ltd Rainham, Essex, RM13 8DE 01708 525577
GT Tyres Ltd (Forres) Forres, Grampian, IV36 2GW 01309 674161
HR Owen Sports Cars North Acton, London, NW10 6TD 0208 930 6252
Imperial Tyres Ltd Swindon, Wiltshire, SN2 8EA 01793 531997
Jacksons Ford Henley-in-Arden, B95 5BH 01564 793050
JCT 600 Leeds, LS12 6BY 0113 244 0600
Sumo Power Rye Harbour Road, RYE, East Sussex, TN31 7TE 01797 222281
Mill Tyres Boston, Lincolnshire, PE21 6TR 01205 355849
Monkfish Performance Great Horwood, Buckinghamshire, MK17 0NZ 01296 714009
Premier Tyres (Hamilton) Ltd Hamilton, ML3 9AZ 01698 424478
Racing Green Cars Ash Vale, Hampshire, GU12 5QD 01252 544888
Sinclair Garages Swansea, SA1 8QY 01792 306600
Sinclair Garages Bridgend, CF35 5LJ 
Sinclaire Of London Romford, Essex, RM3 0BY 01708 343904
Speedway Tyres Swiss Cottage, London, NW3 5EN 0207 586 6660
Tams Tyres Dunston, NE8 2QX 0191 460 4809
Tyres Northampton Ltd Northampton, Northants, NN5 5AF 01_604 588599


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

MXS said:


> Interesting reading through the posts, my car is coming up to 3 years old so I will get the alignment check carried out. I am not having any problems with vibration, but I did notice some uneven tyre wear when I replaced the rubber a few weeks ago.


Just got off the phone from my main dealer, quoted £191 inc VAT to carry out 4 wheel alignment check.  :x [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Local specialist (same equipment etc..) Check is FREE.. if adjustment is necessary £36 per axle, worst case scenario £72 inc VAT


----------



## bradders22 (Nov 5, 2008)

...has anyone actually found a solution for this issue? The vibrations are killing me


----------



## CJ_1st_time_TT_owner (Aug 23, 2009)

I used to fit tyres some years ago and def a tyre balance problem.

Come across this problem many times. Cause - sometimes the fitters don't have the correct hub on the balance machine and as a result they weight it up correctly but if the hub is incorrect it won't run true.

Try someone who is well established. For example a chain of fitters who will have right kit. Once the wheel is on the machine get them to check that is on tight and the correct hub has been used.

Also make sure they spin it again once the weights are added. Most don't as cutting corners.

If that fails then I would check the CB joints to make sure the rubber has not cracked but more than likely not.


----------



## steem21 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've finally dropped into my local Audi dealer to see if they could do a better job at balancing the wheels. What a difference! Now buttery smooth at 80mph +

The guy used a regular machine but placed the weights in both inside behind the spokes but also on the innermost rim (closest to the middle if the car) to get the correct counterweighting. The last tyre chaps just put them on just behind the spokes.

It's really worth the effort to get a decent wheel balance!


----------



## bradders22 (Nov 5, 2008)

How much did Audi charge you for the wheel alignment buddy? Take it can't be a warranty job?


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

bradders22 said:


> How much did Audi charge you for the wheel alignment buddy? Take it can't be a warranty job?


Steem21 had his wheels balanced, main dealer quoted me £191 inc VAT to carry out 4 wheel alignment check.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

bradders22 said:


> ...has anyone actually found a solution for this issue? The vibrations are killing me


My 2007 V6 TT had this issue from new I covered about 3.5 - 4k because I drove it to the South of Spain before Audi looked at it, went into Audi 3/4 times before they finally recitifed the problem by swapping the front wheels with the rears never had a single vibration from that day on.

Funnily enough not a TT fault but my new M3 had exactly the same issue as my TT again went back 3/4 times (even though I had told them it was probably tyre related) they eventaully changed the tyres from conti's to Michelins again vibration has gone, my guess would be a tyre related one.


----------



## deetyork (May 13, 2010)

My TTS also suffers from vibes at 80-85mph, My local dealer substituted all 4 wheels from another TTS & this seemed to prove the cause of the problem. (though I never got to drive it)
I've just had them re-balanced for a fourth time, they were slightly out & now register perfect (000 both sides!) but still no better.
I've booked an appointment with a guy who does wheel straightening to see if they are fractionally out (cant see anything by eye)
I may end up investing in a new pair, how much are standard 18" TTS Rims? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

i've got the same problem with my TT, vibration at 80-85 mph. i had the front tyres replaced recently and had 4 wheel alignment (it was out at the rear, the lad who did it only charged me £36 it should have been £50)but it hasn't cured the problem. think i'll have to have the wheels re-balanced just to make sure. if that doesn't cure it then a trip to the stealers may be in order.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

steem21 said:


> I've finally dropped into my local Audi dealer to see if they could do a better job at balancing the wheels. What a difference! Now buttery smooth at 80mph +
> 
> The guy used a regular machine but placed the weights in both inside behind the spokes but also on the innermost rim (closest to the middle if the car) to get the correct counterweighting. The last tyre chaps just put them on just behind the spokes.
> 
> It's really worth the effort to get a decent wheel balance!


Nice job. So Glasgow Audi came up trumps. Might have to pay a visit through gritted teeth 

I need to get the alarm software upgraded anyway.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Same issue here - at the same speeds as well - 80-85mph.

It's been an intermittent problem and not really a big vibration, so never really bothered me but this week I happened to be driving on the motorway with magride-ON and it was really bad. A colleague of mine said my front wheel sounded like a tin can with a ball-bearing in it this morning as I rolled into the car park :?

So it's off to the dealers to make sure there is no damage - and to see what I can get done for free before I take it to someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

So just phoned the dealers and got the car booked in - but they said they couldn't test drive it as it was over the speed limit - told them I didn't care and that regardless of speed it shouldn't vibrate and there should be no noise. Also said that if a test drive was needed to identify the fault then i would drive it for them - not sure that info is going to get through to the tech guys there :/


----------



## VictorAlfA (Oct 8, 2010)

My friend had similar issue, they balanced the tires didn't help. Later was found out that one alloy was a bit out of shape. So try to remember if there has been a ruff hit on the road earlier? It's not that expensive to fix unsahped alloys.

http://www.l-weld.fi/if_vanteet.html


----------



## bayareatts (Aug 4, 2010)

Lessons Learned About This Tire Wobble Dilemma!
May I just suggest that after 4 tire re balancing jobs, 1 Alignment Job, and One set of replacement Rims, then it's done. Wobble, Vibration, Shutter is gone. Finally. 
What I learned during this entire ordeal?
Quite simply, just get the right type of balancing equipment and the problem is solved PERIOD. 
Find the Hunter Road Force Balancer:
http://www.hunter.com/balancer/?gclid=C ... gwodfwfSew
Don't even fool with those basic systems that only spin the wheel. You need to find one, like this Hunter Road Force, that actually puts pressure against the tire and looks for uneven patterns in the tire, and will also solve the issue if it's a bent rim off balance or just a bad tire. Quite simply, this unit will identify the problem quickly and efficiently. 
In my case, the balance was off on all 4 tires after having another shop balance the tires just 3 day ago. This not to mention that the shop from 3 days ago tried to fix the errors of the first shop from two weeks ago. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
I am finally happy, drove the car very fast this evening, and no vibration. 
Don't fool around, just find this system... Problem solved.


----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

Took my car into the dealers to sort my vibration at 80-85 and even though i had new tyres on the front, the rears balanced and 4 wheel tracking done before there was still a vibration. 
However after a road test with me in the car and an Audi technician, he was convinced that it was still a balance issue (i could feel the vibration through the passenger foot well), a couple of hours later i picked the car up and was told that all wheels had been rebalanced and the tracking checked (not sure if they had to alter it) after a road test on the way home all seemed good. I have since been on a 100 mile journey on the motorway with no vibration, hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## JPM (Aug 28, 2009)

How much should a main dealer charge for balancing four wheels?


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

I have had this problem for ages it was fine until the Audi dealer swapped 2 alloys (1 month old) that I noticed were scratched on pick of the car, I have had the wheel balanced 2/3 times over last 2 years, last month I had my fronts replaced as Micheldever Tyres from PS2 - PS3 and still the same problem only worse.

I went back to them and they rebalanced them and slighly better.. Tried another indy in near Wimborne where im working atm and they made it worse although they did mention that one tyre might be out of shape.

Went back to Micheldever mentioned out of shape tyre but they couldnt see it and they got it back to their previous "better" but not as it should be. I have now had the rears done by The Rubber man and he only balanced the rears after the PS3 fitted but I am at a loss to where I go now...

I left it so long due to not wanting my alloys to be battered and managed 32k on fronts and 34k on rears but the vibration is now really annoying me.

Does anyone know if Micheldever use the Hunter balancers?  :?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Give these guys a call:

http://www.wheels-inmotion.co.uk/

Wheels-In-Motion specialize in this sort of stuff and come highly recommended and they will happily recommend someone in your area. They put me in touch with some guys near where I live.

Told them my 80-85 issue and they rebalanced the front two wheels and re-aligned the car. Now no vibration.


----------



## chimp (Jan 27, 2003)

Well I have had my wheels balanced 4 times since October by 3 different place and its really dooing my head in as it never gets sorted. In fact it would seem the vibration is pretty much through out the speed range now.

I asked Southampton Audi if the could do the balancing when in for oil service (which seems to have jumped up £50 in price since the last one!) and they said yes they can do it. I thought great although the booking lady didnt tell me the cost and I must admit I forgot to ask as I was at work at the time.

Anyway, went to drop the car off this morning and asked the price and they wanted £88 for 4 wheels! as they have already tried to rip me off with the oil change I said I'm not paying for it as it has been going on for nearly 2.5 years!!
They said we spend £10 per wheel so they charge Labour for the service at Dealer prices even though I pretty sure they send it to a local tyre place.. Im trying to find out who atm.

So I asked them to check the suspension as the balancing 4 times all showed pretty all were ok(i know they will say nothing is wrong as usual) as I noticed when cleaning the car at the weekend 2 new problems. once is that on a flat level driveway and tested at other places since I can fit 2 fingers sideways between the tyre and wheel arch on drivers side, but on nearside I struggle to fit them in... don't know if this is right and possible suspension problem?.

Also the "graunch" noise when going over speed bumps I get that they "couldnt find anything wrong or get the problem when they drive" might be the bonnet... sounds weird but whilst waxing the bonnet apply "slight" pressure downwards the bonnet hinges or the bulkhead rubbers seems to make the grauch... so they will come back to me later and say "nothing wrong" no doubt.

But I think I would rather search for a localish Hunter alignment/Balancer place and although this will cost money at least I know they will do a proper job!

Getting to the point that driving the car is just damn annoying with the vibration and wanting to sell it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Nitram (Jul 26, 2006)

I got 2 new Conti sport 3's fitted last week, I bought the car a couple of months ago and noted a very slow leak on two tyres (2psi loss a week), finally got round to taking it to a tyre place last week and getting the tyres off it was clear one had already been plugged and the plug was leaking, the other had a thick staple in it very close to the edge. The problem tyres were on offside front and nearside rear but also there was wear to the sidewall inside of both tyres so someone had driven it with these tyres very low (or flat).

I knew the dealer might give on the plugged tyre but the staple could of happened right after I left the garage. I check my tyres every week so I know I never ran it flat, I could have argued but I thought this would be a protracted and tiresome fight and decided to self fund 2 new Conti CS3 255/35/19 from McConechys's for £212 each all in. I asked them to put the two new tyres on the front and the two with 4K miles on the rear and I stood over the top of them while they did it. I was a tyre and exhaust fitter for a year and then got an apprenticeship HGV mechanic from 18-24 and completed my city and guilds; so I know a bit although my knowledge is far from current; none the less all looked fine.

Driving down the road I got a vibration 80 which I could drive through, checked the tyres pressures after letting it cool for a few hours and the one they moved to the back was still at 35PSI and the two fronts were at 32 and 34 PSI. Fixed this and the vibration was still there but it felt less intense. I then went back and got them to re balance all wheels, one of the new fronts was significantly out but I think I must have thrown a wheel weight, you could see the area they cleaned to put it on but no weight was there.

All rebalanced the Vibration is completely gone now, thankfully. I checked this on my friends private test track with no public access :wink: and right through to 125 there was not a pull or shudder.

I don't know if Audi's are the same but I owned 5 BMW's in a row before the TT and I never let anyone I do not trust near the alignment, most places make an hash of it. To get it done correctly (on a BMW) a KDS alignment is the only way to do it. The first time I let a tyre place do the alignment the steering wheel was way off centre, i took it back several times and eventually they got it just a tad off centre and I thought it was sorted but I ran through a new set of PS3's in 9K miles, The wear was worse than the set that came off and this showed that the drive in places are really just pot luck if you get someone who has a clue what they are doing. Getting a good indi with the right kit and good techs to check the car it he noted serious mis alignment of the fronts and although I had to leave it with them and buy a new set of fronts this solved the problem and centered the steering wheel perfectly.

The moral for me is "drive in" and replacement of tyres while you wait is like Russian roulette. Some can do it but only the knowledgeable and trusted. Avoid all fast fit places if you can and take it to a place with known good technicians.

Do Audi's not need KDS or do they recommend any specific alignment method? I was tempted to get mine done at next service but I think i may just let them do the service and take it to the local indi for everything else. I feel for those with a wheel vibration; it is indeed a PIA and until it is resolved it affects how I drive my cars.


----------



## brad_TTS (Feb 3, 2010)

I have issues with vibration through the steering wheel and initially had all wheels checked/ balanced. However started experiencing a knocking from the steering wheel when stationary, so when the car was in last week I asked them to look at it.
Turns out i need a new steering rack and some other steering bit, car goes back next week to get done!


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

Had the steering rack changed on mine too when I thought is was a wheel balance issue.
Everything is all fine now.


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

brad_TTS said:


> I have issues with vibration through the steering wheel and initially had all wheels checked/ balanced. However started experiencing a knocking from the steering wheel when stationary, so when the car was in last week I asked them to look at it.
> Turns out i need a new steering rack and some other steering bit, car goes back next week to get done!


Had mine done a month ago under warranty 2007 model though, I see that you have a 2009 thought they had sorted out the rack issues [smiley=bigcry.gif] better take out the extended warranty they have offered me :roll:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

My case might be different as I have replica wheels. I had my 17" (V6 wheels) from delivery day for about 35000 km without an issue. put 19 TTRS replicas (19x35x255) with plastic hub rings to fit the TT. Balance was done without the hub rings !!!! I run the wheels in for 400km running under 100 km/h. at around 400 km I went up to 140 km/h and I had this vibration problem. I went back to the shop where I bought the wheel and tyre set (Falken FK-452). They balanced the wheels. The guy found some 5-10, even 15 difference on the wheels !!! I drove the car for a test. same problem. I wen back and they put on another set of hub rings (tighter one) and swapped the front with the back wheels. went for a test and the problem was gone. So no clue to apart from the new hub rings and the wheel swap. one other possible factor is the wheel lock bolt. I have a McGard for Audi OEM wheel which is has a Radius Seat whereas the replica wheels need Cone (Tapered) seat bolts. Well i'm still using the Radius McGard bolt but will change it soon. I also plan to rebalance the wheel in a 'real' balance shop when I get the Cone Mcgard bolts. I'm just afraid that if I try to put the right mcgard bolt and rebalance the wheels I will be unleashing hell's vibration monster on my lovely TT :mrgreen:


----------



## Matt Seabrook (Feb 9, 2009)

For anybody in Cornwall needs wheels balancing properly http://www.a1tyres.org.uk/ have a Hunter wheel balancer and also a John Bean wheel alignment system. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## fasterthanlight (Nov 30, 2011)

Smoothie said:


> Told them my 80-85 issue and they rebalanced the front two wheels and re-aligned the car. Now no vibration."


Found this informative old thread today and see that some people have had a similar problem to me. The symptoms appear to be the same as Smoothie's, with a vibration through the steering wheel, typically between 80 and 85. The only thing is that sometimes when driving through these speeds it's quite bad, and you can actually see the steering wheel shaking, and other times it's barely present, only detectable by the driver.

When my car went in to Audi for its first service last September, I asked them to investigate. They said that all 4 wheels had been out of balance and that the problem had been corrected. What type of wheel balancing machine Audi Birmingham have, I am not sure - you'd hope it would be a decent VAG-approved one, but maybe not. Unfortunately, the journey home revealed that the problem was still there. I decided to leave it to see if it got worse.

8 months on, it seems to be worse again, and it's started to annoy me. A proper wheel alignment and wheel balancing seems to have fixed some people's problem, but what I can't understand is, why, when passing through the same speed range, sometimes it's bad and other times it's almost imperceptible. Would this suggest it's not wheel balance / alignment related?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

bayareatts said:


> Lessons Learned About This Tire Wobble Dilemma!
> 
> Quite simply, just get the right type of balancing equipment and the problem is solved PERIOD.


This is what solved my problem.The right balancing machine. When I installed the new rims and wheels the guy at the shop balanced the wheels. I then had to go back for a seond balancing. The vibrations were gone. When I removed the wheels to change the brake pads the vibrations came back. I searched on local forums (french) and found a shop with the right machine. No vibrations so far.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi

This is interesting as I've just posted the following question on the following thread:

*"What tyre brand are Audi fitting to new cars at the moment ?"*

Hi MoreGooderTT

I'm very interested in your thoughts on this one. My 2011 2.0 TFSI Coupé came with the Bridgestone Potenza's, and I raised a question as to their quality back in 2011, because I'd never used them before. The feedback was very positive:

For example:

"Its Bridgestone mate, they were the sole supplier of tires for Formula 1 for years, what could go wrong? 
Last edited by VerTTigo on 10 Jun 2011, 13:53, edited 1 time in total.

I had them as OEM and they are great in every way !

The front has done 29 000 Miles and will need replacing maybe in 3000 Miles , the rear ones are almost like new.

I have been driving on all Europe roads in summer and winter ( swiss winter is a good benchmark ) and they never let me go out of grip

Mines are the Potenza RE050A ."

My TT is a high day and holiday car. I love to drive it!!

However, I've noticed a slight vibration through the steering wheel when driving on motorways. Is this normal and/or is it associated with - as you put it - tyres as hard as wood??

Has anyone else experienced this vibration, or am I paranoid? On motorway driving for a long time, this could end up as 'vibration white finger'.

The car is due for a service. Is this something I should raise as an issue or is it normal on Bridgestone tyres? I have run Pirellis on my Mercedes for years and have never experienced this feeling!!

I'd really welcome your comments on this one, as I'm just into my third year of warranty. If you consider this a problem, then I need to start pursuing it now before it's too late.

Many thanks in anticipation of your responses.

Viv.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> However, I've noticed a slight vibration through the steering wheel when driving on motorways. Is this normal and/or is it associated with - as you put it - tyres as hard as wood??
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this vibration, or am I paranoid? On motorway driving for a long time, this could end up as 'vibration white finger'.
> The car is due for a service. Is this something I should raise as an issue or is it normal on Bridgestone tyres? I have run Pirellis on my Mercedes for years and have never experienced this feeling!!
> ...


Hi, Vibes at motorway speed is almost certainly out of balance wheels, probably lost a balance weight. 
Will cause premature wear of steering rack & ball joints, get them rebalanced, but as only 3k miles left, probably better to replace them.
Hoggy.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Hoggy

Thanks for the prompt reply.

However, I've only done about 5.5K miles in the past two years. Is this likely to be a balancing issue or a suspension problem, in your estimation?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the same issue on my TTS, Audi re-balanced my rims several times. Never fixed the wobble at 80-85mph. Long story short after they identified a very slight (i barely ever noticed it) knocking on full lock the steering rack was replaced under warranty.

So far its been 15k miles since the fix and (touch wood) all is good.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> Hi Hoggy
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply.
> 
> However, I've only done about 5.5K miles in the past two years. Is this likely to be a balancing issue or a suspension problem, in your estimation?


Hi, if TT is left stationary for long periods, could be abit of a flat spot on tyre, but more likely a balance weight has been lost.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

fasterthanlight said:


> A proper wheel alignment and wheel balancing seems to have fixed some people's problem, but what I can't understand is, why, when passing through the same speed range, sometimes it's bad and other times it's almost imperceptible. Would this suggest it's not wheel balance / alignment related?


Then you have an unbalance on at least 2 wheels. Sometimes the unbalances cancel each other out, at other times they amplify each other. This behaviour can be noticeable on long curves in a motorway that are driven at the same speed. As the wheels left and right have a different path, their position relative to each other changes as you make the curve. The vibration may come and go.

It could also be that the wheels aren't properly centred around the hub. Garages who use a pneumatic tool often torque the first bolt too hard for the wheel to find its place around the hub as other bolts are put in. Putting wheels on the car right is a serious job.


----------



## fasterthanlight (Nov 30, 2011)

TT-driver said:


> Then you have an unbalance on at least 2 wheels. Sometimes the unbalances cancel each other out, at other times they amplify each other... It could also be that the wheels aren't properly centred around the hub.


Good points both. I hadn't thought of two wheels being out of balance, sometimes working to cancel each other out, other times amplifying the vibration, at the affected speed. I guess I just need to decide whether I should pay Audi to fix it, or one of the specialist outfits.


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

fasterthanlight said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > Then you have an unbalance on at least 2 wheels. Sometimes the unbalances cancel each other out, at other times they amplify each other... It could also be that the wheels aren't properly centred around the hub.
> ...


fasterthanlight,

I had the same issue when I changed 4 tyres a month back. Audi Chelmsford failed to properly balance the wheels on 3 occasions!!

In the end I went to an independent wheel/tyre specialist who used a decent Road-Force balance machine, which has now sorted the problem.

Mad.


----------



## fasterthanlight (Nov 30, 2011)

mad chemist said:


> I had the same issue when I changed 4 tyres a month back. Audi Chelmsford failed to properly balance the wheels on 3 occasions!!
> 
> In the end I went to an independent wheel/tyre specialist who used a decent Road-Force balance machine, which has now sorted the problem.


My dealer has also balanced all 4 of my wheels, to no avail. You would think they would know what they were doing and have the best kit, given that they do sell the odd high performance car...

I agree with you though and think a Road Force balance is what's required.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Can cost quite a lot to go somewhere and have them all balanced it cost me nearly £100 on my old MINI a few years back


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

wlondoner said:


> Can cost quite a lot to go somewhere and have them all balanced it cost me nearly £100 on my old MINI a few years back


Cost me £60 for all 4 back in March. Used these guys (excuse the name):

http://www.skidmarquesltd.com

Service was second to none.

Mad.


----------



## ants (Feb 7, 2013)

I also have a vibration at 80mph when driving on private roads :lol: 
Got mine booked in on saturday at a place near me with a road-force machine. Been quoted around £20
per. wheel. Probably get the fronts done first and see what difference that makes


----------



## ants (Feb 7, 2013)

*HUNTER ROAD FORCE IS KING!!  *

had my fronts done today and what a difference it makes. Zero vibration now.
Its quite an impressive bit of kit. One of my tyres needed 'stretching' which is done on a separate machine,
then both wheels were weighted using laser pinpoint accuracy

well worth £20 per wheel IMO, you seems to notice a smoother drive even at low speed


----------



## Coffee32 (May 23, 2013)

ants said:


> *HUNTER ROAD FORCE IS KING!!  *
> 
> had my fronts done today and what a difference it makes. Zero vibration now.
> Its quite an impressive bit of kit. One of my tyres needed 'stretching' which is done on a separate machine,
> ...


Where did you get this done? 8)


----------



## ants (Feb 7, 2013)

Pristine Wheels in Woburn Sands


----------

